# Chapterhouse Studios:Terminator Torsos,Mongolian Commander, Storm Troopers



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

Our site is having database issues at this time, customers are unable to consistantly check out. If you would like to place an order please email me at [email protected] with your items you would like to purchase and your paypal email address and your shipping address and I will be happy to process your order manually. I appologize for the inconvenience and the problem is being worked on.

This resin conversion kit contains 6 torsos, 6 arm sets, 6 legs, 6 heads, and enough bases to assemble a 6 man unit of Taapani Storm Troopers. Models are scaled for 28mm wargames. $24.00



Ayuka Khan Space Commander - $24.00. Kit comes with 5 weapon arms and scenic base.



This is a set of 4 resin combat shields. They are scaled to fit Games Workshops Space Marine models. Each shield comes unpainted and has an armored glove modeled on the back. To attach to a Space Marine arm, all you would have to do is cut the wrist off the model and glue ours on. Each shield has a diameter of approximately .75 inches. - $6.00



Five New Shoulder Pad Kits as wells as Front Armor and Heads for Space Marine Terminators have been added to the store..

The Gorgon Class Armor and Helmet for Terminators - $4.00










The Gladiator Class Armor and Helmet for Terminators - $4.00









Also 3 new sets of Heresy-Era Pads have been added to the store.

Heresy-Era Shoulder Pads for Terminators Type F - 2 pads









Heresy-Era Shoulder Pads for Terminators Type G - 2 pads









Heresy-Era Shoulder Pads for Terminators Type H - 2 pads










While the kickstarter has been a learning experience we have completely shipped %85 of the rewards and now are only waiting on the Demon Defense Line Kit. After allocating kits for the still-waiting customers there are a number of Space Undead Defense Line kits available for sale. Each 39 piece kit is available with Green or Blue clear components and come with 4 short walls, 4 long walls, and a weapon turret/comms relay that has 3 loadout options will be available for $60 here.







Blue Kit


The Turrets are available separately here and here for $15.


I hope to have the Tech Conferederation/Non-Tau Defense Walls up next.

Nick - Chapterhouse Studios LLC


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

The (not) White Scar commander and the Necron fortifications are pretty good. The rest looks fairly average.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Really like the Khan model - the termie pads and the defence line are very nice as well. Not sold on the stormtroopers, do you have any painted up?

Edit: just looked at the site - I do like the helmets but their are a lot of nicer faux guard models out there.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I can't believe that "NotKhan" made it to production. CH makes some nice stuff but that thing just looks lazily done.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I am so ordering that Khan!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

The Khan model isn't too bad and I like the helmet on the fourth pic.

The rest is fairly poor with one clear exception:
Storm troopers; they look like as if they have been designed by a blind 7 year old suffering from alcohol withdrawal,
it is stunningly bad,
i'm not sure there is a word to describe quite how mind blowingly bad they are.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Bindi Baji said:


> The rest is fairly poor with one clear exception:
> Storm troopers; they look like as if they have been designed by a blind 7 year old suffering from alcohol withdrawal,
> it is stunningly bad,
> i'm not sure there is a word to describe quite how mind blowingly bad they are.



Quoted for truth, They are really, really horrible.


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

Do you all think its the helmetless heads...

I think this model looks good, especially when Im looking at it in person.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The termie torsos aren't too bad. The shoulder pads have all been done before by other companies, in some cases done much better. The khan is merely ok. The weapons options sound good, but I'd like to see pics of them. 

The storm troopers are stunningly bad. Their proportions are completely off. I'd rather use tokens on the board than them.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I follow on with the feedback on the frankly shockingly god-awful Troopers - GW was making nicer looking models in 1987, if I'm honest.

The Khan is reasonable but haven't seen the weapon options, I do like the Aegis line though - that's a nice but expensive piece of kit.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

chapterhousestudios said:


> Do you all think its the helmetless heads...
> 
> I think this model looks good, especially when Im looking at it in person.


The best of a bad bunch, the helmetless heads are better and it may of course be better in the flesh (something that often happens)
but as khorne's fist said the proportions are bad and the armour style and arm/shoulder joints make it look worse


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The defence line is good, I like the gorgon termie armor


----------

